# The Korean term for applying the techniques from a form



## Kittan Bachika (Oct 12, 2009)

Is there a Korean term for Bunkai?


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out some of these threads:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64713&highlight=boon+hae
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63747&highlight=boon+hae
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67761&highlight=boon+hae

There are several words that would work.  The most widely used are Boonhae and Haesul.  You can do some reading here to see what works for you.


----------



## DMcHenry (Oct 12, 2009)

I remember translating a Korean book from Hwang Kee (had Ship Dan Kahm and Yuk Roh hyungs) where he used the term bunseok <sp?>.

Terms I've heard were bunseok, bunhae, and hyung sinchong.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sir, you're talking about Soo Bahk Do, Volume 2, Hangul version.  I actually just got it and am working on translation also.  I haven't run across that usage yet.  But bunseok is one of the words that can be used.  They just have simply different meanings.  As you know, that happens any time you translation from multiple languages, there isn't also mutual exclusivity in the translations, i.e. word1 ~= word1; sometimes word = word2 or word 3 depending on the usage....sometimes there simply isn't a translation. 

&#48516;&#54644; - Bunhae - dismantle or take apart
&#54644;&#49437; - Haeseok - Interpretation
&#48516;&#49437; - Bunseok - Analysis
&#54644;&#49444; - Haeseol - Commentary
(I think that is all of them...I'm sure that you can find other words that are close....I wish roots were easier in Korean)

Although &#55113;&#49888;&#52397; still baffles me - all of the resources that I have say that this translates to application or request....is it a Hanja term?


----------



## DMcHenry (Oct 13, 2009)

Had a hard time logging back in (forgot ID/pass)....

I first heard the term "hyung sinchong" from several old timers when I was trying to find Korean words where I only knew Japanese terms for (like uki, bunkai, etc.). It wasn't until years later when translating (trying to) GM Hwang Kee's text that I found Bunseok and looked up it's meaning. 

Now it is easy to come across terms like bunseok or bunhae, but years back no one seemed to know nor use Korean terms for 'analysis' of forms.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Oct 13, 2009)

DMcHenry said:


> hyung sinchong.


 
Interesting. I've heard the other terms you mentioned but have never heard of "hyung sinchong" before. Do you know the literal translation, by any chance.

I'd also have to add "keupso chrigi" to the list. It means something like vital point striking but I have heard it used in reference to applying techniques from patterns.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 13, 2009)

chrispillertkd said:


> Interesting. I've heard the other terms you mentioned but have never heard of "hyung sinchong" before. Do you know the literal translation, by any chance.
> 
> I'd also have to add "keupso chrigi" to the list. It means something like vital point striking but I have heard it used in reference to applying techniques from patterns.
> 
> ...


 
Literal translation of the words according to Korean dictionaries is Form Application....but not that kind of application. Unless you have heard a native Korean speaker saying it, I would have to disagree with that one. While the word sinchong does mean application, it means application, like a paper request form. Like, an application for a job or application for citizenship, not application as in usage. I've consulted several Korean dictionaries in print and on the internet and they all agree with this one. I just sent an e-mail to my Korean instructor to see if he has heard it used. I should get a response once Korea time catches up to ours.

This is most likely the result of someone trying to translate with an inadequate Korean dictionary.  Please remember that some of our words have multiple meanings and won't always translation directly.  For example, in English the word Application can be more than one thing, other languages may have separate words.  As I said, there is not always mutual exclusivity in translating.

Unless I'm completely wrong....there is also the possibility that it is a Hanja term.  I'll begin checking into Chinese characters and translations into Hanja.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, I've got two native Korean speakers weighing in now and both are saying that Hyung sinchong is a mistranslation.  

If anyone knows differently, please speak up!


----------



## DMcHenry (Oct 14, 2009)

I've heard that before, and thus don't use it.  I tend to use the term 'bunseok' myself, as I believe it's the closest to what the common Japanese term Bunkai means.


----------

